# Finally Introducing my Mice!



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

So I finally decided to finally introduce my Mice. I have 3 males and 2 females. Im currently seeking another Female. I am interested in so many kinda of mice but in my area we are limited as far as breeders are conserned. Other than that its Petco or a local Pet store. Moose is from a Breeder had since 6 weeks. The others are From Petco. I just got cookie / panda recently. Oreo and Levi today. I got ages but they are not sure on Birthdays. Only Oreo and Levathian(Levi)are Brothers

First we have Moose- Blue Burmese.....Born Jan. 21th








Second is Oreo- Longhaired Black & White with Blaze.....Born March sometime








Third is Levathian(Levi)- Longhair Black & Whited Pie bald....Born March sometime








Fourth is Cookie- Black & White Pie bald....Born Feb sometime








Fifth is a panda- Longhaired Black and White with Wide Blaze.....Born Feb. Sometime








Sixth - yet to get another Girl. Names Im thinking of are Jade or Suri or Zulou or Zuzu...thats all I got so far

*****I MAY wait before getting another because Cookie looks Prego and she was that way from a  petco....so I just got her my guess is babies soon she is kinda buldgy.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Arrr, they are really cute! I especially like Moose  x


----------

